# Need some ideas....



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have been invited to do an assembly and a day of education at our local primary school about dogs, the responsibility of owning one and the hazards. We have been running a pet care company for 2 years, have several qualifications in the field as well as the fact that i worked in a school for 2 years and have qualifications working with kids too (didn't want any one thinking i was doing this completely blind!)

I will incorporating some of the safe and sound scheme ran by the Young Kennel Club and I have some other ideas for the assembly. I will also be doing work with each of the 4 classes (having 2 year groups in each). 

As dog owners and to some of you as parents....can you think of anything that would be good to demonstrate the above points to children ranging between 4 and 11 years old. 

Thanks in advance,

Jenni


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi I don't know what you already teach but do think it's vital that kids ask if it's ok to touch a dog when out.
That probably is in the basic stuff, but it's amazing the numbers that just come bouncing up and pat the dog straight on the head !


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

That is a bit of a pet hate for me too, I am amazed when kids do it to my dogs....with the parents just stood watching. I always make a point of saying to the kids "you need to always ask in case the dog isn't friendly"

The safe and sound scheme gets kids to do certain actions dependent on the situation. 

A hand to the ear - respresents asking the owner if they can touch the dog
a fist in a ball - shows how to present the hand to a new dog
then a tickling hand - to show that once the dog is comfortable they can say hello properly.

If dogs approach them the kids are then supposed to close their legs and cross their arms across their chests and face away from the dog

If the dog carries on and tries to jump up, or they are knocked over, the kids should go into a "stone" like position curled into a small tight ball.

I will also be talking about not approaching dogs that are eating, have toys (if they dont know them) and that are asleep.

Need some more interactive ideas to keep their attention


----------



## newton123 (Mar 17, 2012)

i just want to say that best of luck, and agreed with essex


----------

